# Any tripower 461's out there?



## 66CHEEVO (Jan 24, 2021)

Checking to see if there are any tripower 461 strokers out there? If so I'm curious what are your specs (build recipes). 
Cast Iron or Aluminum heads?
Any issues matching up the tripower intake ports to the heads? I hear it's allot of work matching up to cast iorn heads with the intake having a very thin gasket seal. 

Thanks


----------



## Kingo (Jan 5, 2021)

Have a 467 tripower on my run stand. Mine has cast iron heads 62’s ported by SD performance. I used a repop aluminum intake manifold and it is port matched to the heads. I use a ram air iv intake gasket without any problems. The only issue I had was using a repop 66 valley pan and had to trim the edges of the pan to allow the intake to drop down to seal the intake runners properly.


----------



## 66CHEEVO (Jan 24, 2021)

Kingo sounds like a heck of a motor. Do you know what your compression ratio is with those heads? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingo (Jan 5, 2021)

9.5


----------



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

461 via 421 stroked. Kre d ports at 290 cfm with 66 tripower intake and ram air iv gaskets port matched, which I understand is the max port size without adding material to tripower intake runners


----------

